

Ask HN: Anyone read The Circle yet? - hownottowrite

I&#x27;m just starting Book II and I&#x27;m wondering if anyone in the community has read or is reading this book.  If so, what do think?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mcsweeneys.net&#x2F;articles&#x2F;a-brief-q-a-with-dave-eggers-about-his-new-novel-the-circle
======
a3n
I read the NYT excerpt. Depressing, as it's not that far from today's reality.

